# Distilled VS Dechlorinated Tap?



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

I read that distilled water has had all of the salts out that are helpful to frogs. The same read hinted it is best to use dechlorinated and de-metaled tap water because it will keep the salts and get rid of chlorine and metals. 

So which is best for a frog's main water source? The water source will be their swimming water and hopefully, eventually their mating water. These aren't darts and this species loves to chill at the waters edge.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/10171-what-water-should-i-use.html

Here, more than I could type1!


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

Wallace Grover said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/10171-what-water-should-i-use.html
> 
> Here, more than I could type1!


Thanks for the link. I have Arrowhead Mountain Spring Water on hand. Is that brand okay to use or do I need to dechlorinate it?


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't think brand matters, look on the label to see what it says...


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

The label has nothing really on it, however I found a chart for the Arrowhead Mountain Spring Water on the Arrowhead website...

Chart

I don't know what things are harmful/helpful to frogs on that list because I'm kinda new to the hobby. The things that stood out to me were 0.79-5.3 chloride, ND-1.4 fluoride. Would it be a good idea to use the dechlorinater on it? Has anyone personally used Arrowhead Mountain Spring water for their frogs?


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm going to add the spring water. Before I do, should I use the dechlorinator in it?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I use the arrowhead spring water for my tads. I will add a little tad tea or Methyl blue. Add an oak lead or two. Nothing else done to the spring water.
For misting tanks though distilled water only, or you get the hard water mineral deposits on the glass.


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

evolvstll said:


> I use the arrowhead spring water for my tads. I will add a little tad tea or Methyl blue. Add an oak lead or two. Nothing else done to the spring water.
> For misting tanks though distilled water only, or you get the hard water mineral deposits on the glass.


Okay thanks. For now I'm going to fill it with my tad's water since they're used to it and I won't need to acclimate the metamorphs, plus it has lots of nutrients in it which will be good for my floating plants. I'll use the arrowhead to do water changes and top-offs since you say it's safe. 

_EDIT: Is Blackwater Extract safe for frogs to swim in? If so I might get some to add nutrients to the water._


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Blackwater extract is excellent. It is just cheaper to go up in the foothills near my home and collect oak leaves to boil and make tad tea.


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

evolvstll said:


> Blackwater extract is excellent. It is just cheaper to go up in the foothills near my home and collect oak leaves to boil and make tad tea.


I'll go to petsmart or somewhere during the weekend and get some blackwater extract. I have no clue where my nearest oak is and it may take a bit of effort or hiking to locate one.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Percularis said:


> I'll go to petsmart or somewhere during the weekend and get some blackwater extract. I have no clue where my nearest oak is and it may take a bit of effort or hiking to locate one.


Probably best anyways. I have a lot of oaks around me but not a single leaf will drop until fall...


----------



## dartfrog2011 (May 23, 2011)

TAP horrible for most plants.. and it kills moss


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

dartfrog2011 said:


> TAP horrible for most plants.. and it kills moss


Dechlorinated tap? It does just fine for my plants and java moss.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I do a lot of work with water quality and I can tell you that based on the analyses they report, that is about as good as you can get. It does have calcium and magnesium, as well as other beneficial minerals. The chloride is not from chlorination but the negative ion on something like salt, which is sodium chloride. But, at that extremely low concentration range, chloride isn't an issue. The chemicals used for dechlorination can be harmful as well. If you aerate water for 24 hours with an airstone, it will drive off the chlorine.

The ND - 1.4 flouride simply means that it was not detected (ND) and the instrument's minimum detection limit is 1.4 (probably milligrams per liter).

I'd have no problem adding some blackwater extract to the spring water and using it for both tads and frogs. The extract makes the water more acidic, which helps prevent certain disease organisms.



Percularis said:


> The label has nothing really on it, however I found a chart for the Arrowhead Mountain Spring Water on the Arrowhead website...
> 
> Chart
> 
> I don't know what things are harmful/helpful to frogs on that list because I'm kinda new to the hobby. The things that stood out to me were 0.79-5.3 chloride, ND-1.4 fluoride. Would it be a good idea to use the dechlorinater on it? Has anyone personally used Arrowhead Mountain Spring water for their frogs?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I like this stuff, Atison's Betta Spa. Its not as easy to find as Blackwater Extract, but it uses almond leaves which seem to have some anti-fungal properties.
Ocean Nutrition Atison's Betta Spa Additive/Supplement


----------

